# PM9 or CW9 or P9 for CCW ????



## Zertek

Im thinking about a Kahr for CCW I need one that is a good shooter at 7 yds and is as reliable as a Glock so what do you think the best one for me is between a PM9 P9 or CW9
Thanks


----------



## Glenn-SC

I faced the same questions about two months ago.

I wanted a gun where I could get all three non-trigger fingers on the grip. And 1/2 inch shorter barrel doesn't mean more concealable to me. So I decided against the PM9. (But if you really needed a really concealable gun that wouldn't kick much the PM9 would work well.)

The CW9 is a "less expensive" version of the P9. From the Kahr website: "The main differences are that the CW Series have conventional rifling, instead of match grade polygonal rifling; the CW Series have a MIM (metal-injection-molded) slide stop lever, instead of a machined slide stop lever; the CW Series cannot be retrofitted with night sights because the slide does not have a front dovetail cut; the CW Series slide have fewer machining operations; and the CW Series have simple engraving on the slide instead of rollmarking; and the CW Series are shipped with one magazine instead of two." At an MSRP of $549 verses the $739 it is $190 cheaper too.

I choose the P9 and found a new one for $539. It has been great.


----------



## wagon

I paid $575 for my PM9, I could have bought the CW9 from, them for $420. Plus tax, they are my LGS. In this case, they would be ~$150 difference, price wise.

Originally I wanted CW but decided on the PM due to better CC -- shorter on length and height -- I'm slim built. If the "smallish" dimensional difference does not matter to you, then go with P or CW, the longer grip will make a BIG different in shooting.

IMHO, the extra mag and other "cost savings" features does not justify $150 different.. mag is just ~$30 (try CheaperthanDirt or Ivanhoe).. people are selling them used, too. You can buy a replacement (cast) slide stop for only $20~$30.

In hind sight, I shoulda bought the CW9.... price difference can go to ammo / holster, etc... but the PM9 is just super sweet to CC.

Happy shopping.


----------



## Bisley

Zertek said:


> Im thinking about a Kahr for CCW I need one that is a good shooter at 7 yds and is as reliable as a Glock so what do you think the best one for me is between a PM9 P9 or CW9
> Thanks


There are only a few semi-auto pistols that might be as reliable as a Glock, straight out of the box. Kahrs require a 200 round-plus break-in, and there are very few pistols I would trust with less (Glock, Sig, XD...maybe).

I have owned 3 Kahrs, a PM-9, a P-45, and a K-9, which I still have. They are high quality, accurate pistols, but they are designed for a person with average or smaller sized hands. I can shoot them fairly well, anyway, but it took a lot of practice to adapt my trigger finger pull to such a short trigger reach, and the trigger guard still bangs into my trigger finger, with +P ammo. I keep the K-9, because I intend to work my wife or daughters into shooting it, should they ever become interested, and I carry it occasionally, but I never shoot it for pleasure.

As far as shooting at seven yards, any Kahr will shoot practically through the same hole at that distance, if the shooter is up to it. All of mine liked the heavier ammo, to shoot to POA (124 or 147 grain 9mm, and 230 grain .45).


----------



## Zertek

Well me and my buddy both went for the PM9 hope it works out, thanks for everything:smt114


----------



## Nighthawk750

*Night Sights for CW9*

Kahr does now have a night sight set for the CW9.
Might be best to have a good gunsmith do the install.

http://www.kahrshop.com/index2.asp?cate=acc&model=mmc

You may also like the Hogue Handall Jr. Fits like it was made for the gun with no cutting.


----------



## Viper

Zertek said:


> Im thinking about a Kahr for CCW I need one that is a good shooter at 7 yds and is as reliable as a Glock so what do you think the best one for me is between a PM9 P9 or CW9
> Thanks


I faced the same decision about 3 months ago, and I chose the CW9 for several reasons. For what was to be a SD CC weapon, I really didn't care about the match barrel or the other small differences with the P9. The $150 price difference was compelling. I also had a KT PF9 with 4 or 5 holsters, and since the CW9 is almost exactly the same size, it fit perfectly in all of them.

Of course I didn't know it at the time, but the best reason is 400+ rounds of ball and various HP's including my carry ammo without one problem of any kind. So much for the 200 round "break in". I am quite happy with my choice.


----------



## recoilguy

You can't go wrong with the CW9. 

RCG


----------



## Handgun World

I sure like my PM9, but I agree with Glenn-SC. I'm strongly considering trading my PM9 for a P9 due to the larger grip and not much harder to conceal. I conceal a Glock 26 with an extension no problem either. Sure like the Kahr's when I need extreme comfort. But my Glock 26 and 19 just way too reliable to not wear most of the time.


----------



## knoxrocks222

probably a glock 26:smt023 just pickin at ya i like the pm 9s myself


----------



## 3putter

Nighthawk750 said:


> Kahr does now have a night sight set for the CW9.
> Might be best to have a good gunsmith do the install.
> 
> http://www.kahrshop.com/index2.asp?cate=acc&model=mmc
> 
> You may also like the Hogue Handall Jr. Fits like it was made for the gun with no cutting.


Why? It comes with instructions and is VERY easy to install -- took me less than 1/2 hour.


----------



## Natron

I have with the P9. When I bought it the PM was not out yet.
I went and looked at the PM but even with my smaller hands my pinky still
goes off the end of the PM9. I am not comfortable with that.
I shoot the P9 often and it is very fun to shoot and accurate.

Natron


----------



## archull

I am a firm believer in packing the most power in the smallest package for CCW use. If the gun isn't light enough and easy to conceal you won't carry it with you always which therefore defeats the purpose. 

My vote goes for the PM9


----------



## bigbob68

archull said:


> I am a firm believer in packing the most power in the smallest package for CCW use. If the gun isn't light enough and easy to conceal you won't carry it with you always which therefore defeats the purpose.
> 
> My vote goes for the PM9


Another for the PM9 but I like the CW series as well. It is usually all about the money and the CW line is a great line of value priced pistols.


----------



## GunByte

I ended up with the PM9. Great shooter, lightweight and easily concealed. Shot great out of the box and still going strong after 400 rounds. Last month I decided that I needed a small gun with more capacity that was reliable so I bought a Glock 26. It had problems out of the box and after the gun dealer tried it with his magazines he agreed and refunded my money. Yet my 5 other Glocks that I had owned never failed and a Kahr P40 I had for three months went bad on me. My point is that if they are mechanical they can all jam so give due consideration to which will be the most comfortable to carry because as a new concealed carrier I learned the hard way that the smallest lightest guns are the ones I carry every time and my cool and big guns end up in my gun safe or doing home defense duty. My main EDC is a snubbie. When I pull the trigger of a revolver I know that it will go bang. With a semi auto I hope that it goes bang. Just my experience after 40 years of shooting both types at the range and in competitions.


----------



## Rickfrl

Any of the choices mentioned would be good, but i really like my PM9. Another option is the CM9. It is the same size as the PM9, with minor differences. But for me i stand by my PM9, i also have a Kahr P380 to stick in my pocket as a backup, or going out to check the mail, cutting grass, etc.


----------



## HadEmAll

My PM9 has been great. I can say it is now as reliable as my G27, but it did have some problems early on locking the slide back mid-magazine. I had to remove a little material from the slidestop to keep it from contacting the bullet nose. I now have complete faith in it.

Kahr has pretty decent customer service, and would have repaired it, but I knew what the problem was from info on another forum, and fixed it myself.

My CW40 has always been perfect as well as my brother's CW9. I've been to the range every time he's fired it, and he's not had a problem at all.

I'd say it boils down to how you are going to carry it. If pocket, then I vote PM9, IWB or other, then CW9. As far as the P9, I don't think it's worth the extra money. It does have better sights, and 2 magazines. Another magazine will set you back $30-$40.

By the way, in chronographing between my CW40 with conventional rifling, and my K40 with the "match grade" barrel and polygonal rifling, there is not enough difference to even think about. The conventional rifling actually had a few more FPS on all loads I've put through them.


----------

